# Effective Management of Irritable Bowel syndrome-the Manchester Model.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Int J Clin Exp Hypn. 2006 Jan;54(1):21-6. Related Articles, Links Effective Management of Irritable Bowel syndrome-the Manchester Model.Whorwell PJ.Wythenshawe Hospital, Manchester, UK.Over the years, researchers have shown that hypnotherapy can be exceptionally helpful in the management of refractory irritable bowel syndrome. However, it is a labor-intensive modality with a finite success rate and is not suitable for everyone. It is therefore best incorporated into a program of graduated care that has a contingency plan for dealing with individuals who do not respond to this particular form of treatment. This paper describes how hypnotherapy has been successfully integrated into the functional gastroenterology service in Manchester.PMID: 16316881


----------

